# No Factory Amp?



## SKT174 (Jul 16, 2004)

I couldn't find the factory amp, is the amp normally mounted behind the CD changer? I can only find the changer but no Amp at all. Does that mean my car didn't came with a factory amp? I don't have DSP. So factory Amp only came with DSP system?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

SKT174 said:


> I couldn't find the factory amp, is the amp normally mounted behind the CD changer? I can only find the changer but no Amp at all. Does that mean my car didn't came with a factory amp? I don't have DSP. So factory Amp only came with DSP system?


There were 4 audio systems available on the E39, some not in all markets.
The base 6-speaker system is the only one that lacks an amplifier. If you don't see an amplifier behind the leftside panel in the trunk, then you have the base system.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

i have non-dsp audio option, it came with the factory business tape deck, rear cd-changer, and 10 speakers (6 front doors, 2 rear doors, 2 rear deck).

i have the factory amp behind the cd changer.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> There were 4 audio systems available on the E39, some not in all markets.
> The base 6-speaker system is the only one that lacks an amplifier. If you don't see an amplifier behind the leftside panel in the trunk, then you have the base system.


Tyrone is correct. By and large, only US-market vehicles come with an upgraded amp as standard. Which is why on boards such as these you rarely read references to head units with internal amplifiers.

NZ, South Africa and Australia market cars are broadly the same as the European ones. So the upgraded stereo with outboard amp is never standard. BMW often markets this option as the "hi-fi" option. At least in these markets you get the Business unit as standard (in continental Europe the standard head unit has traditionally been the BMW Reverse, a tape deck with mechanical controls).


----------

